

It's official, Assange given asylum - pitiburi
http://edition.cnn.com/

======
lifeisstillgood
Strange, until today I was pretty ambivalent towards Assange. Yes, what he was
doing is I think the "natural" course of events - data will become more
available, hiding secrets much harder and for shorter amounts of time.

But, for his personal fate, I was, well, ambivalent.

Now, however, I actively want him to not stand trial in Sweden (and certainly
not end up rerouted to the USA.) I would prefer a method where he does face
his accusations in a properly constituted court (Brussels perhaps?), but right
now, I lack all trust in USA's approach to extradition when a War on X is
involved.

Bush Jr has a long legacy - the beacon of Truth and Justice in the world, and
guess what, I don't trust them.

Strange.

